# The Paradise Clan



## Boz (Dec 21, 2007)

The Paradise Pack
(I accidently put clan above! LOL)

[align=left]I'm sure many of you would love to meet my pets  
Mainly I'll just blab about my bunny but do you mind a little of my other goofers? :biggrin2:
[/align]


[align=left]*Domino





*
*Breed:* Mini Rex
*Gender: *Female
*Color:* Broken Black
*Personality:* Demanding, Goofy, Skiddish
*Favorite Toy:*Blue SquareSlinky
*Favorite Food:* Apples
*Family Role:* Being waited on
*How She Came Into My Life:* Well this is a funny story actually! My friend's rabbit had babies. I went over to see them and I fell in LOVE with this little broken black colored one. And after seeing her belly I named her Domino, even before she was mine. So I told my mom that me and my friend were going to "Share" her. Well I took her home and there was never any sharing! lol and She was mine!
*Describe her Personalities more:* She's demanding because if your in her way she has no problem moving your finger or any object that stands against her! She's also goofy, she'll jump into your lap, crawl on you and sniff you. She'll even touch your nose with hers! (Which is very cute btw). Sometimes she'llevengive you bunny kisses (which is a rareevent, but has happened!)But she's also skiddish. Fast movements and loud noises scare her. When I go by her cage orI want to take her out of the cage she runs to the back. I can hold her no problem and she doesn't mind being handled, she never strugles. She's a sweetie in the end!
*How Did She Get Her Name?:* Because of her Belly! See? 





And now more pictures! 

*December 2007:*


















[/align]



[align=left]
[line]



[/align]



[align=left]

*Other Pets:*[/align]


[align=left]*Bosley:
*Male Shih Tzu
He's my baby! [/align]


[align=left]




[/align]



[align=left]*Mizzy, Maxie, and Moosey*
Three Sister gerbils
[/align]



[align=left]Mizzy:




[/align]



[align=left]Maxie:





Moosey:





[/align]


[align=left]And that's currently all my pets! :biggrin2:Well besides my fish [/align]


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mizzy, Maxie and Moosey are by far the cutest gerbils I have ever seen!!

Domino is adorable, I thought the 'domino' marking was on her back when I first saw her but seeing as it's on her below(whoops, "belly"),thats awesome!:biggrin2:

What kind of fish you have? (just wondering)


----------



## naturestee (Dec 21, 2007)

Hiya Boz!:wave:

Sure you don't want more gerbils? I know I said the shelter had a lot before, but they still have most of those and just got a whole bunch more!:shock: Lovely parti-colored cuties. C'mon, you know you want a dozen or more! LOL

And I love Domino's belly! OMG how cute is that?


----------



## Boz (Dec 22, 2007)

maisy126* wrote: *


> *Mizzy, Maxie and Moosey are by far the cutest gerbils I have ever seen!!
> 
> Domino is adorable, I thought the 'domino' marking was on her back when I first saw her but seeing as it's on her below(whoops, "belly"),thats awesome!:biggrin2:
> 
> ...


Hey thanks!  Those pictures of them are my best ones  

The fish is a Cichlid. And He was in a 20 gallon but he downgraded to a 10 gallon when my gerbils got the 20! Although, I'm sure that's a too small of a tank:?but I have no where else to go with him, and he's the only one. AndHe's small... and evil.  He HATES the gerbils! Their tanks used to be next to eachother, and everytime he'd see them he'd try to attack them!I got it on videoa few timesOf course he's in an aquarium and the gerbils are on the otherside in their own tank so he was not too sucsessful 



*naturestee wrote: *


> Hiya Boz!:wave:
> 
> Sure you don't want more gerbils? I know I said the shelter had a lot before, but they still have most of those and just got a whole bunch more!:shock: Lovely parti-colored cuties. C'mon, you know you want a dozen or more! LOL
> 
> And I love Domino's belly! OMG how cute is that?



Hey!
I would love to take more! But I don't think my mom wants more. Once I start volenteering there I should work with them. Are they scared and nervous? I could help them be less afraid of people and more on the "I want to come out and play!" thinking then the "HIDE!" thinking  Don't you want some gerbils?  I know there was one thing there that I wanted to change if I could, some oftheir wheels. When I went there a while back they had those bar wheels in there. You know what I'm talking about? Those are actually bad. They can get their tails caught in them and they'll break off. Gerbils have detachable tails, half of the tail can come off, and it'll never grow back. Also limbs can get caught and broken. 
Wow that was longer then I planned it to be :headsmack

I know isn't Domino belly cute? I never knew if it was a "her" thing or if every Broken Mini Rex had it. I never knew. I still don't know :rollseyes


----------



## naturestee (Dec 22, 2007)

I used to have hammies, never had gerbils but they are cute. I don't know where I'd put them though. I just don't have room for a cage full what Eve and Lily will see as moving kitty food.:?

I haven't tried to play with them at all, so I don't know how social they are. They aren't scared of people who are looking through the glass at them though. I know at least some of the wheels are plastic but I'm not sure if they all are, I just haven't looked. One easy way to fix that is ask if you can throw out all the ones with bars if you bring in better replacements.

So when is your volunteer intro session? We have tons of rabbits now too, pushing 20!:shock:


----------



## Boz (Dec 22, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I used to have hammies, never had gerbils but they are cute. I don't know where I'd put them though. I just don't have room for a cage full what Eve and Lily will see as moving kitty food.:?
> 
> I haven't tried to play with them at all, so I don't know how social they are. They aren't scared of people who are looking through the glass at them though. I know at least some of the wheels are plastic but I'm not sure if they all are, I just haven't looked. One easy way to fix that is ask if you can throw out all the ones with bars if you bring in better replacements.
> 
> So when is your volunteer intro session? We have tons of rabbits now too, pushing 20!:shock:



Well actually you can weave paper through the bar ones if you don't want to replace them. You justhave to replace the paper when needed because they'll probably chew it. Otherwise Fleet Farms sells wire mesh ones that are the 7-8 inch ones that are perfect size! And they are cheapest there   TheyLOVE their paper. TP rolls and Kleenx boxes are the best 

It's coming up soon! The first saturday in January. 
Aww so many bunnies! That must be a tight squeeze in there. That room is not that big!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, you can barely walk in that room.

I can't remember if they had paper stuff, but I know they had lots of aspen shavings, Carefresh, and even hay to dig in and it looked like they were having fun. You can always drop by and check on them if you want this week. New wheels for Christmas, perhaps? I'm bringing bunny presents on Monday morning before the shelter opens.

BTW, are you getting the new baby soon?


----------



## Boz (Dec 22, 2007)

Aww that's sad  I want to go visit the shelter some timeover Christmas break if I can. It's just getting there! Have to bug my dad or something lol

Aspen, Carefresh and hay is all good! They love it  It's cedar and pine shavings that are bad. Which most of you know! Maybe I'll pick up a couple wheels and bring them when I start volenteering there. I was just at fleet farm too. We'll see 

And yes, I'm going to be getting her tomarrow! Very excited


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 23, 2007)

Domino is a very pretty girl! I just love mini rex. I have one too her name is Coco.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow - I love Domino and you have quite a clan there....keep the pictures and stories coming!

Peg


----------



## Boz (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey! Thanks you two  I see Coco in your avatar! What a cutie!


----------



## Boz (Dec 23, 2007)

Well today we went and got my newest addtion, a Broken Agouti French Lop  

She was born October 20th, so she's just 8 weeks old and too adorable!

When we went to pick up a bunny we had a choice of three.When the lady opened the cage door she was right there poking her head out and seemed very interested in coming out (well most of them did!).I held her and my dad held the others, she was a calmest. We choose her  We walked around a looked at some of the other bunnies too, some of the new litters (they were like little popcorn!) And the whole time she just sat still in my arms. We got in the car and I didn't put her in the carrier, I held her, and she sat in my lap the whole way and was a good little girl too. :biggrin2:

When I put her in the cage she sniffed a little and went right into the litter box and started munching on some hay. A good sign? hehe

Right now she has no name, I need help naming her! Suggestions? :biggrin2:


My mom says I have long eyelashes!





Hmm This hay is yummy!





You know I'm cute.





Her cage





I also posted it here :] 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31094&forum_id=1


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 23, 2007)

She is beautiful! I love her coloring.


----------



## Boz (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks 

Just an update: 

She poops more then any rabbit I've ever had, let me tell ya. LOLI hold her and not 10 seconds after I put her down I see a poo there.:headsmack She is a big eater too. The lady said that she'll eat about a cup of food a day. And when she gets to her peak of growth where she's really growing she can eat up to 3 cups. :shock:That's a lot of food!
She's already as big as Domino and she's a full grown mini Rex. Her poos are bigger then hers too! LOL

I'm still a little clueless on names. Except one I thought of. Anyone ever read the book "Marley & Me"? It's about a huge Yellow Lab. Well, she's supposed to be a huge rabbit, what about the name Marley? Anyone like that name? It can be a girl or boy name too.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 25, 2007)

Aww! I love your new baby! Have you decided on a name for her?

Also, thee cups sounds like an extremely high amount of food for a bunny. Was she talking about pellets?

Adult rabbbits are only supposed to get 1/4-1/2 cups of pellets daily, along with greens everyday (around 2 cups) and unlimited grass hay.


----------



## Boz (Dec 25, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Aww! I love your new baby! Have you decided on a name for her?
> 
> Also, thee cups sounds like an extremely high amount of food for a bunny. Was she talking about pellets?
> 
> Adult rabbbits are only supposed to get 1/4-1/2 cups of pellets daily, along with greens everyday (around 2 cups) and unlimited grass hay.



Yeah pellets. Although she has hay too.Plus she was only talking about a short period when she'd eat that much, but it still seemed like a lot. I just let her have unlimited pellets for now. (That'sright, right?) Along with hay! Of course!

Still don't know about a name, although I thought of Marley, but I don't know yet lol.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 25, 2007)

The food amount sounds about right. I dont (ahh, my apostrophe wont work!) know the exact amounts as Ive never had such a big rabbit. I dont know if Boz mentioned, but this is a baby French Lop and they get HUGE!

Boz, you can always ask the Flemmie breeders on the board like BlueGiants how much their babies eat. Frenchies arent that much smaller. But yeah, definitely free feed the pellets and make sure theyre a good brand. What brand are you feeding, BTW? IMO the alfalfa pellets in feed stores are higher quality than the pet store stuff around here, and youll need a big bag for that big girl anyway!

Hope youre having a good Christmas!


----------



## Boz (Dec 25, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> The food amount sounds about right. I dont (ahh, my apostrophe wont work!) know the exact amounts as Ive never had such a big rabbit. I dont know if Boz mentioned, but this is a baby French Lop and they get HUGE!
> 
> Boz, you can always ask the Flemmie breeders on the board like BlueGiants how much their babies eat. Frenchies arent that much smaller. But yeah, definitely free feed the pellets and make sure theyre a good brand. What brand are you feeding, BTW? IMO the alfalfa pellets in feed stores are higher quality than the pet store stuff around here, and youll need a big bag for that big girl anyway!
> 
> Hope youre having a good Christmas!


Yeah, she's a French Lop  The breeder said she looks like she'll be a big girl too! Right now were feeding her some food the lady gave us. It's call Pen Pals. She gave me a slip of the nutrition facts when she gave us TicTac and I still have it.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh, haha! 

Sorry! I'm so used to handling smaller rabbits :foreheadsmack:

Sorry, bout that.


----------



## Boz (Dec 25, 2007)

It's ok, Don't worry about it :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh good, I like that brand. When I'm in Saukville for litter I sometimes pick up a bag of it for the shelter buns. There's probably someplace closer that has it, but the wood pellet litter is harder to find for some reason.


----------



## Boz (Dec 26, 2007)

Did I mention we went to Saukville to get her?What type of litter do you get? What does it look like? lol

Oh and do you like the name Marley? and her middle namemight beMay. So her name would be Marley May :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 26, 2007)

The litter I get is Eagle Valley ABM from the Saukville feed store. It's a type of wood pellet litter, and I like it a lot better than the other brand I've found around here which is Marth. I don't know what you use for litter, but wood pellets are _the_ best ever! And super cheap if you get it from feed stores.

Marley's a cute name. It's also the name of one of my favorite bunnies at the shelter, although he's a boy.


----------



## Boz (Dec 26, 2007)

I use wood pellets too. All Pet Pine it's called. It's not like Pine litter/bedding though. It doesn't have those bad oils in it. It's like Feline Pine. Same thing company. It works awesome! There's never a smell! I love the stuff. I wish it was cheaper though. They have it at Pet Supply Plus but for ab 18 lbs bag it's $10. I actually think it's the same as Feline Pine. 

Here's a picture of it.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/CoolBozPup14/My%20Rabbits/Domino/PC070041.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/CoolBozPup14/My%20Rabbits/Domino/PC070038.jpg
I don't actually give it to them in the bowl. I was using that so I could take a picture of it 

And I saw that bunny at the shelter on petfinder. He looked cute


----------



## naturestee (Dec 26, 2007)

Yup, All Pet Pine is the exact same thing as Feline Pine.

If your parents are willing to drive, the litter I get from the Saukville feed store is the same thing, different brand, $5 for 40 lbs! I fill up the whole car with litter so I don't have to drive down as often. Even with the time and gas money, it's still worth it for me. Although I do have more bunnies than you, they'd poop me out of house and home before you knew it!


----------



## Boz (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! :shock:That wayy cheaper! I'll talk to my dad about going there. It would save us on spending so much! I'm trying to make the stuff I have last a fair amount of time so we don't have to spend so much but that other stuff would be much nicer! Litter never goes old (right? ) So why not stash up right away 

She's laying under my desk right now. Look how cute she is!






Here's a picture of her from yesterday. Look at her paw hang over the side! It's so cute :biggrin2:


----------



## Boz (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, if anyone was wondering where I was, I was gone the last two days. If you didn't notice, but I'm back now :biggrin2:



I got back and Marley had peed in every corner of her cage.:grumpy:Why can't she go in just the three that had litter boxes?  She's a goofer. She goes in the litter boxes about 60% of the time. 

She's really good when she's out and running around. She won't go to the bathroom at all unless she's been out a long time. Which makes mommy very happy


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG, Marley is waaay too adorable.:inlove:
I'd be happy to take her if she's just too much cuteness for you to handle, LOL!:humour:


----------



## Boz (Dec 30, 2007)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> OMG, Marley is waaay too adorable.:inlove:
> I'd be happy to take her if she's just too much cuteness for you to handle, LOL!:humour:


:biggrin2:hehe well if you want one of her sisters or her itty bitty brother who I wanted to take too  I'm sure they're still available hehe:hearts:


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Aww.. I love your new Bunny!

I think the name you decided on is really cute, And fits her well! :biggrin2:


----------



## Boz (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey! You joined! :biggrin2:Thanks :3

I think Marley has allergies to something though. She's been sneezing.
She has wood pellet litter so I don't think that's the problem, but I'm thinking, maybe the hay? It's Kaytee Alfalfa hay. I heard Kaytee can be dusty so that could be it, but I can't find any other brand that has Alfalfa hayaround here. Whatshould I do? Anyideas?:huh


----------



## Boz (Dec 31, 2007)

TonightMarley and Domino became friends. :inlove:
Post: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31352&forum_id=48


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to have a gerbil. Actually, my son had her. Her name was Cinnamon. She was nicknamed "the evil gerbil from Hell." She lived for five or six years. We loved her but she was....... evil! LOL! 

I want MOOSEY!!! she's adorable! :hearts:

Domino also. I need her.


----------

